# Looking to add a Nikon, but which one?



## Pixilox (May 6, 2017)

I have been a Canon shooter for years, from point-and-shoots to DSLR's.  I currently have a 60D and a Rebel XS, which handle most of what I do (birding and wildlife), but I'd like to throw a Nikon in as well.  My total budget is $1K US and I am open to buying either new or used, but with a number of choices I am unsure of which would suit my needs best.  My issue is with tracking smaller birds and birds in flight.  Both the Canon's seem to hunt more and I end up missing shots that I shouldn't have, even after double/triple-checking the camera settings and it's frustrating.  Other than that I do love my Canon's, but I am willing to give Nikon a try.

So can anyone give an old gal a hand a recommend a Nikon that will fit the bill?


----------



## cgw (May 6, 2017)

Nikon D7200. Prices trending down after the D7500 roll-out. Superb value. Love mine. Still hits the sweet spot for image quality/features/price among Nikon  bodies. Well worth a look.


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2017)

Is 1K USD for camera body and lens?

But the D7200, as mentioned above, would be your best choice refurbished for your needs.  An excellent 51 point Autofocus and tracking module.  they're about $760 USD for body alone.  

What do you currently use for a lens for wildlife and birding ?  I would think something similar in the Nikon selection so you can more easily compare the two systems.


----------



## Pixilox (May 6, 2017)

I'd like to keep it around $1K for both, if possible but like I said I have problem buying used.  I do have a little wiggle room in the budget, but not much.

Currently I am using a Tamron 150-600mm.  I do have other lenses, including the kit ones, that I do use from time to time but the Tamron sees the most action when I am out birding.


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2017)

the tamron 150-600 is a pretty nice lens.
if you already have that lens for canon, why get nikon camera? it seems like you might be better-suited spending that $1k on a better canon body.
you can get a really nice upgrade for that much money.

if your set on nikon, $1k might get you a full frame used D600 with a cheap lens. 
for DX, go with a D7100 or D7200.


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2017)

The Canon 60D is a $400 USD used camera.
Getting a $1,000 USD D7200 should be much better, but then so would buying a used 7d mark II in the $1,000 to $1,200 range too, and be able to use your Tamron 150-600 with it.

You're not going to gain much if you can't get the Nikon version of the Tamron 150-600 with a D7200 (as an example).  You'll have a kit 18-105 lens with the D7200.


----------



## Derrel (May 6, 2017)

Pretty iffy for a birding lens AND a camera body for $1,000 US dollars...


----------



## Pixilox (May 6, 2017)

Thank you for the replies!  I did look at the 7d, and while the focus is quite fast, tracking get's mixed reviews.

Derrel, I think you're probably right .  Maybe I should just focus on a body, learn it in and out, then save up for some good glass.


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2017)

The only birding combo I can think of for $1k is
Nikon d7000, maybe d7100
Sigma 150-500

But the 24mp d7100 has about the same buffer as the 16mp d7000  and fills up its buffer very fast.
And the sigma (also known as the Bigma) is okay though old tech now.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 7, 2017)

Rent a Nikon for a few days and compare the two.


----------



## Braineack (May 7, 2017)

You're shooting two crummy bodies not really designed for the type of shooting you're doing.

sell them both, and add to your budget to get the D7200 and good glass.


----------



## goodguy (May 7, 2017)

Used Nikon D7100 can do the trick for the price you looking for but it does have one issue and that's a small buffer, I got some very nice birding shots with it as the auto focus on it is very good, as for the buffer well I found in most cases with some experience 6 shots was enough but if I felt I wanted to get more then I would flip from RAW to JPEG and I would get more shots, another option was the crop mode, it gives you 1.3 crop and you get 7FPS instead of the original 6FPS and you get more RAW or JPEG shots as the files are smaller.
The D7200 has a bigger buffer so while it will suit your needs better I think for 1000$ body+lens the D7100 might be a better option for you.


----------



## Derrel (May 7, 2017)

Braineack said:


> You're shooting two crummy bodies not really designed for the type of shooting you're doing.
> 
> sell them both, and add to your budget to get the D7200 and good glass.



Wow...that post really cuts to the basis of the issue. The 60D was one of **the**shortest-lived cameras models ever made in the modern era, and it was made at a time of growing pains in the d-slr realm; same with the Rebel XS; those cameras are now quite aged, and have/had rather basic AF modules, and low specifications. Thoise are from what I consider to be *at least *"two digitial eras removed" from the current situation. Both Canon and Nikon have improved their AF modules at least twice, some say three times, since those cameras were current.

You would get much betetr AF and better treacking AF from a camera that's from the 2013-2017 era; a D7200 with its 51-area AF system woiukld blow the D60 out of the water. Reading Thom Hogan's review of the NEW 70-300 f/4.5~6.3AF-P VR zoom lens on the low-cost Nikon D3400, he likens this NEW, low-priced zoom lens as having focusing speed and sureness that is akin to that foiund in the high-dollar, $2,400 Nikkor lenses; this new, snappy, sure focusing seems to be due to the new type of focusing motors used in the AF-P Nikkor lenses.

But yeah, basically, you're uding two very old-tech and low-spec bodies; moving to a new Nikon  from the latest generation or two would be a MAJOR technology/specification upodate from a Rebel XS or Canon 60D.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 7, 2017)

A refurbished or used D7200 and maybe a used Tamron 70 -300 VC  should put you real close to your budget.The 70-300 Is not exactly enough reach for wildlife but its manageable when good at sneaking up or blending in.


----------



## Pixilox (May 7, 2017)

Thank you again for the replies.  I ordered a used 7200 today and a friend of mine who shoots with Nikons is going to let me borrow his Tamron 150-600mm on the days I go out birding until I can get my own, which will be a little later this year.  He's giving me his 18-55mm so I can start learning the camera and getting some practice in.

And thank you Derrel and Braineack for being brutally honest!  You both are right, my tech is very low as far as my cameras are concerned, but I think this purchase will move me out of Luddite territory .


----------



## fmw (May 22, 2017)

Think mirrorless.


----------



## nerwin (May 22, 2017)

The question is easy. 

All of them.


----------



## goooner (May 23, 2017)

I read somewhere that Tamron will change the mount, should not be too expensive changing the mount on your Tamron. The D7200 is a huge upgrade on what you had, I upgraded from a XSi, and I'm really happy.


----------



## Pixilox (May 23, 2017)

I've been playing with it and am very happy!  A little bit of a learning curve but I've been watching videos and reading so I'll know what everything does.


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2017)

"you got this!" It is niot all that difficult. Enjiy the D7200!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 11, 2017)

Had to edit this post.  Missed the point you bought a D7200.  I was replying to not use 2 different systems if on a budget.  

Since I am slow in reply.  I hope you enjoy your new Nikon.  And I suggest you check into some birding specific sites.  Lots of information on focusing techniques, shutter speed suggestions, panning, etc.


----------



## PatrickW (Jun 13, 2017)

Quality /price ratio of D7200 is better than D500, it's now my favourite camera.


----------



## jtran76 (Jul 15, 2017)

If you want full frame I recommend the Nikon D700. I gotten mine for $1000.00 which included the battery grip, 2 batteries, and 50mm F1.8 Nikon lens. Even though the D700 was released in 2010 it is far batter than my Canon Rebel T5 in terms of low light performance, image quality and auto focus performance.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2017)

I'd buy a D600 well before a D700 -- it would be cheaper and have much better IQ.

almost every Nikon is better than a Canon...


----------

